# APS Mesomorph Review



## MidwestBeast (Jan 5, 2016)

A couple months back I kept hearing Mesomorph being brought up. I thought it was kind of odd, because I remember from years ago (probably 4 or so) this being one of the bigger pre-workouts at the time. I had used it and loved the stuff. Then came reformulations and other adjustments and it just seemed to fall out of the spotlight as other products came in. I think it's always still kind of been around, but to be honest, I'm not sure as I hadn't heard boo about it until somewhat recently.

Amongst all that chatter was the mention that it contained 1,3 dmaa -- which is/was big since it was "banned" not too far back. Whenever I tried a product with 1,3 in it for the first time (Jack3d -- close to 6 years ago), it was an indescribable feeling from a product -- that's for sure. Over time, I got more used to it as it was in more products. It didn't make it any less good; just not as earth-shattering as those first few times. As the "ban" took place and products and formulators moved on, I've found many great products and don't rely on the rush from 1,3 dmaa anymore these days.

But that doesn't mean I didn't still want to try it.

So I went out on a limb and picked up a tub. There are a handful of flavors to choose from and they all sound pretty good. But how do you pass on "Rocket Pop"?! I mean it has a picture of a popsicle on the container!





As soon as you open up the tub, you notice that it is a very, very fine powder -- the kind that can escape up into the air if you shake it and open it up too quickly. It's been years, so I could be mistaken, but I didn't remember it being nearly this fine and "light" years ago when I'd used it -- this is a good thing. You can even see different colors in there. I'm not sure if it's like this on other flavors or just this one, but it was like one of those beach wedding ceremonies where they mix the pink and blue sand together in one vase. It looked pretty cool, but figuring this may be flavoring or ingredients, I decided to pull the scoop out, shook it like crazy, waited momentarily, and opened it back up. That resulted in a good mixture of everything and more of a uniform purple color. It tended to stay like this for the next few days, too, so the separation may have just been from being shipped and sitting for such a long time.

You pick up on a bit of the scent from the powder, but you really notice it once you mix it up. It mixes in a shaker effortlessly. This is one of those products you could easily just toss into a glass of water, mix with a spoon and have it ready to drink -- I just always use shakers -- force of habit. The instructions call for 8-10 oz of water and I think I was at about 9 on the first attempt (with a bit of crushed ice in there, too -- I like to do that for my pre and intra drinks). It's been a long time since I've had a rocket pop, so I'm not sure how closely it resembled the flavor of one of those, but what I can say is that it tasted like cotton candy -- and that was good. I've had two cotton candy flavored supplements -- one from BPI and one from PES. Both are good, but I liked BPI's just a bit better (from a flavor perspective). This one falls somewhere right in between but closer to BPI (who also has a flavor called arctic ice and one called sno cone, so it may have been more like one of those -- regardless, they all taste really delicious). There is a really subtle aftertaste and I can't put my finger on exactly what it is; it takes away from the sweetness. It's not bad, just noticeable.

As far as performance goes, I have to say that I made the mistake of using my first attempt on an evening I wasn't going to the gym. I lifted that morning about 5 AM and had a pre-workout then, but had no caffeine the rest of the day and it was going on 6 PM and we were headed to dinner and then to do some Christmas shopping. I normally consume caffeine twice a day, so I figured, "well, this will give me a chance to sample this out."

I felt like I was going to murder the gas pedal while we drove into town.

It's been a good long while since I'd used 1,3 dmaa, so this was an experience for me. It wasn't jittery/hand shaking or anything like that, but man, was I amped. I told my wife that I wished so bad I was going to lift instead because I was ready to flip cars over in the parking lot. The energy and focus was strong, clean, and long lasting. It lasted several hours and then slowly transitioned out. Unlike experiences in the past with 1,3 products, there was no crash for me -- which was great.

I used it a couple days later for an early morning workout and it did exactly what I needed it to -- got me through a time I was dragging.




You've got 3 separate matrices in this product. The first is a 6.5g blend of beta alanine, citrulline malate, and AAKG. That would lead me to believe you're getting a little over 2g of each of those, or close to it. I'd love to have more citrulline in there, but it's not problematic at all. Next is a 4.5g matrix with 2 forms of creatine -- one of which is creatine nitrate -- agmatine, taurine, and COP. The inclusion of creatine nitrate and agmatine along with the citrulline makes for excellent pumps as well as endurance. The final matrix is 1.8g and is your stimulant/energy complex that includes the 1,3 dmaa.

All in all, I'm very impressed with this formula in addition to the flavoring. It was one of the more favorable experiences I've had with a "new" pre-workout and I'm glad to have it in my arsenal. I'm looking forward to sampling some other flavors and if/when I have a chance, I'll update in here (or if you have, feel free to let me know what your thoughts are -- especially if you feel very strongly in favor or against one).

This will sit in reserve for me, as using 1,3 dmaa on a very regular basis doesn't do so well for me and plus, the extra hit it gives me when being so long since I've used it is just wonderful.

A+

https://www.mrsupps.com/products/496/mesomorph/#


----------



## cane87 (Jan 6, 2016)

Awesome writeup mwb! Looking over this, this product has an amazing profile and it has dmaa, which is a must for me! im sold and going to try this next.Right now i used jack'd up but this profile looks a bit better, i need to see how i react to it


----------

